

Market Maturity (1997) - hliyan
http://www.uie.com/articles/market_maturity/

======
tobias3
I think there is a stage 5 now:

An Open Source project becomes good enough and takes over the market. Because
the price of the Open Source product is zero you cannot compete with
proprietary software. Additionally your software introduces licensing
overhead. You have to move your product significantly forward or move on to
other markets. This happened e.g. to the application server market. And at
some point in the future it will happen to the office suite as well.

~~~
rapidapps
Isn't that the end of stage 4? The price diminishes until it reaches 0.

